# Outbackers.com gets new look!



## vern38

If you have your bookmarks set to go only to the forum you need to go to the main web page http://www.outbackers.com/ and check out the new look. I went ahead and put together a new front end for the forum, gallery, etc. This will save a ton of work for me in the future (no more major web page updates) and also is a lot nicer looking entry page. I figured since there was so many updates and additions to the site and forum that it deserved a new look as well.

Keep on Outbacking...









Vern


----------



## camping479

Just saw it, nice


----------



## CamperDC

Looks great.


----------



## NDJollyMon

Vern,

The website is great! The membership is growing strong, thanks to you.


----------



## Y-Guy

Looking very good and loads MUCH quicker now too.


----------



## wapiti13

Very Cool Entry-Classy!!!

Jim, Bernice, Boys Matt & Brett, Dog Chipp
2002 GMC Sierra Z71 
2004 Keystone Outback 28RS-S


----------



## Brian

Vern, We all know your not fishing for this but.....You Da Man!!!!!

Thanks Brian


----------



## pcschrader

Best Site I have seen, you all have convinced me that I also need to buy an Outback will be negotiating with the dealer on Friday for a 28RS-S. What should I pay?


----------



## NDJollyMon

Not sure of current pricing on that model. There are some recent owners here that may be able to help. My 25RS-S ran around 17K loaded. I had some extras tossed in as well. Good Luck!


----------



## wapiti13

Purchased last month for $17,300.


----------

